# ROAD TRIP !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE a friend & I going to Ft Knox to visit Rabbit at his work site - ? why - next month they start demo on the old iron bridge - pics to follow - a JOURNEY of 10 thousand Miles begins with 1 step ( Mao - only thing he got right ! ) so it is for the NEW V owner !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The old iron bridge built in 1887 - will be gone next month - please note the bump outs ( called manholes ) a track walker had to hit these if a train was coming or they were HISTORY !!!!!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah those KY bridges terrify me! We saw an iron one when we got lost out by Wild Turkey one time. I couldn't even look up at it, lol.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dex - HIGH BRIDGE out side of Wilmore KY - oVer the Ky riVer - that does take your breath away - if walking on it - LOL


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Haha I'm not sure I could stay conscious long enough to even step foot on it :-[ I don't do heights well!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Ah those KY bridges terrify me! We saw an iron one when we got lost out by Wild Turkey one time.


I got lost by "Wild Turkey" a couple times and "Jack Daniels" ever once in a great while, but I know better now not to drive.

Great shots REM. Looks like a good road trip.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - look up the history of Wild Turkey 101 proof & how it got it's name ( on a hunting trip ) a great story !!!!! stay away from that Tenn Jack crap - LOL - from a loyal Ky resident & Bourbon drinker - LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,
I visited the Jack Daniel's distillery about 10 years ago. Quite the shock when I pulled into the very little town and found it was in a dry county. No beer, wine or alcohol sold.
If you wanted a bottle of Jack Daniels, you had to buy it in the shop and have it shipped to your house.
Great tour. The smell of mash in huge vats was very interesting and almost overwhelming. The filtering through the charcoal of wood burned there makes it unique.

Not a cultured Bourbon by any means. I love the taste of a high quality whiskey.

Wild Turkey 101, a young 19-year-old boy and a 25-year-old ugly woman. I'll have to tell you that story around a hunting campfire one day Ron. ???

Have a great road trip. Here is to new adventures.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My grandfather always said "While the men were away at war, the women pushed for dry counties."
It always made for a fun road trip with my grandpa, to stock up. I spent plenty of summers with them, in the foothill of the Ozarks.


----------

